# CAPE (Convective available potential energy) e LI (Lifted Index)



## mr. phillip (26 Mai 2009 às 02:51)

Meus caros, gostaria que me esclarecessem o seguinte, ou que me reencaminhassem para o local correcto, caso já exista esse tópico...
Como amante da metereologia, mas apenas a um nível (muito) amador, gostaria que me explicassem o que significam os termos CAPE e LI que tanto oiço falar relativamente às trovoadas...
Afinal o saber nunca ocupa lugar...


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2009 às 09:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> Meus caros, gostaria que me esclarecessem o seguinte, ou que me reencaminhassem para o local correcto, caso já exista esse tópico...
> Como amante da metereologia, mas apenas a um nível (muito) amador, gostaria que me explicassem o que significam os termos CAPE e LI que tanto oiço falar relativamente às trovoadas...
> Afinal o saber nunca ocupa lugar...



*CAPE Convective available potential energy*


> *Convective available potential energy (CAPE)*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convective_available_potential_energy
> 
> *Buoyancy and CAPE Class Room*
> ...





*LI = Lifted index*



> *Lifted index*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifted_index
> *
> SKEW-T: A LOOK AT LI*
> ...






*Interpretação destes e de outros índices ou parâmetros (CAPE, LI, TT, Delta-T, K ,Showalter, DCI, SWEAT, CIN, SRH, etc,etc)*



> Convective Parameters and Indices
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lmk/soo/docu/indices.php
> 
> Guide to Using Convective Weather Maps
> ...


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mai 2009 às 13:04)

Obrigado Vince!


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Set 2014 às 01:26)

Mas afinal o CAPE é a quantidade de energia libertada para atmosfera, mas sobre a forma de quê? Essa energia permite as partículas de gelo ficarem mais ativas de modo a criarem mais trovoadas?


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2014 às 09:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas afinal o CAPE é a quantidade de energia libertada para atmosfera, mas sobre a forma de quê? Essa energia permite as partículas de gelo ficarem mais ativas de modo a criarem mais trovoadas?



Não, o CAPE não tem nada a ver com a energia eléctrica das descargas. CAPE é energia potencial, energia  “armazenada” numa parcela de ar, imagina uma bolha (daí vir expressa em Joules por Kg de massa), que pode ou não converter-se em movimento, energia cinética. Simplificando para se entender melhor, imagina que tens um balão de ar quente e o soltas. Para ele subir tem que existir energia envolvida no processo pois ele não sobe de forma mágica.
O CAPE tem  portanto a ver com flutuabilidade positiva, movimento ascendente, do ar.  Pelo CAPE pode calcular-se (vmax = (2*CAPE)^0,5) a velocidade vertical máxima da corrente ascendente. Por exemplo 1500J/kg dá uma velocidade de 55m/s (~200km/h). Mas a "teoria da parcela/bolha" não é perfeita, diversos factores podem reduzir essa estimativa da velocidade a metade ou menos.
Concluindo, quanto mais alto o CAPE, maior a velocidade do ar a subir, o que geralmente significa maior intensidade duma trovoada. Mas volto a frisar, que falamos de energia potencial, ou seja, a mesma está condicionada, latente, e precisa de ser libertada ou disparada por algum factor. Pode haver muito CAPE disponível e por variados factores não ocorrerem trovoadas.

Deixo um excerto duma tradução e adaptação que temos estado a preparar para o fórum, a publicar brevemente.



> ....
> 
> Os três ingredientes básicos para convecção profunda são instabilidade, forçamento e cisalhamento (shear) vertical do vento.
> Em muitas situações sem uma boa fonte de forçamento (por ex. uma frente, cavado, convergência vento na superfície, divergência em altura, forçamento orográfico, etc) que sirva de mecanismo de disparo, a parcela de ar com instabilidade condicionada terá dificuldade em ascender para além da CLA (camada limite atmosférica ou planetária) e gerar uma tempestade persistente.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Out 2014 às 19:55)

Vince disse:


> Não, o CAPE não tem nada a ver com a energia eléctrica das descargas. CAPE é energia potencial, energia  “armazenada” numa parcela de ar, imagina uma bolha (daí vir expressa em Joules por Kg de massa), que pode ou não converter-se em movimento, energia cinética. Simplificando para se entender melhor, imagina que tens um balão de ar quente e o soltas. Para ele subir tem que existir energia envolvida no processo pois ele não sobe de forma mágica.
> O CAPE tem  portanto a ver com flutuabilidade positiva, movimento ascendente, do ar.  Pelo CAPE pode calcular-se (vmax = (2*CAPE)^0,5) a velocidade vertical máxima da corrente ascendente. Por exemplo 1500J/kg dá uma velocidade de 55m/s (~200km/h). Mas a "teoria da parcela/bolha" não é perfeita, diversos factores podem reduzir essa estimativa da velocidade a metade ou menos.
> Concluindo, quanto mais alto o CAPE, maior a velocidade do ar a subir, o que geralmente significa maior intensidade duma trovoada. Mas volto a frisar, que falamos de energia potencial, ou seja, a mesma está condicionada, latente, e precisa de ser libertada ou disparada por algum factor. Pode haver muito CAPE disponível e por variados factores não ocorrerem trovoadas.
> 
> Deixo um excerto duma tradução e adaptação que temos estado a preparar para o fórum, a publicar brevemente.




Bom desde já lhe agradeço a disponibilidade para me responder à questão.

Mas entretanto queria entender melhor qual é a relação entre o CAPE e a humidade e gostava também de perceber melhor o que é o Lifted Index, sei que há muita informação na net só que está em inglês e é complicado de entender mesmo traduzido. Agradeço a atenção


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2014 às 08:10)

Em relação aos conteúdos em inglês, experimenta forçar o google (em ferramentas) a pesquisar apenas em língua portuguesa e verás que ainda se encontra alguma coisa, pelo menos a nível básico, sobretudo conteúdos oriundos do Brasil.

Sobre o LI, é outro índice de instabilidade mais simples e ainda mais limitado que o CAPE, basta comparar as duas fórmulas.







O LI é simplesmente a diferença de temperatura dum parcela de ar elevada aos 500hPa e a temperatura ambiente em redor da parcela aos 500hPa.
Muito fácil de entender para quem saiba interpretar um tefigrama/Skew-T (fica para outra oportunidade)






Dá-nos portanto uma ideia da instabilidade. No caso do LI, valores negativos significam flutuabilidade positiva, instáveis, valores positivos de LI são estáveis.
É mais limitado que o CAPE pois é um cálculo num nível fixo, podendo ocultar algum potencial instável noutras camadas. Não se deve usar durante a temporada fria.

Uma tabela de interpretação que se costuma usar é esta:

LI 6 ou superior, condições muito estáveis 
LI Entre 1 e 6: Estável, Trovoadas Improváveis 
LI entre 0 e -2: Ligeiramente instável, Trovoadas Possíveis (com mecanismo de elevação)
LI entre -2 e -6: Instáveis, provavelmente algumas trovoadas severas (com mecanismo de elevação)
LI Menos de -6: Muito instável, prováveis tempestades severas (com mecanismo de elevação)


Tal como o CAPE, o LI também nada nos diz sobre o restante que é necessário para ocorrer uma trovoada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mai 2015 às 17:20)

Boa tarde. Não querendo causar grande moléstia, alguém me pode explicar melhor o que é o SBCAPE (SBLI), MUCAPE (MULI) e MLCAPE (MLLI)? Em que é que estas grandezas diferem do CAPE e LI?

Vejo estes termos serem utilizados frequentemente em previsões do Stormy, contudo não sei em que medida é que ele as utiliza...

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 01:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não querendo causar grande moléstia, alguém me pode explicar melhor o que é o SBCAPE (SBLI), MUCAPE (MULI) e MLCAPE (MLLI)?




Está longe de ser uma resposta completa mas são 3 subcategorias do CAPE:



> (...) the computation of convective available potential energy (CAPE), one may chose to lift the surface parcel (SBCAPE), the most unstable parcel in the lower atmosphere (MUCAPE), or a mixed parcel of some predetermined depth (MLCAPE).



http://www.weather.gov/media/unr/soo/scm/BKZ02.pdf

Quanto à diferença entre o Cape e o LI. Usando a publicação anterior do Vince:



> Não, o CAPE não tem nada a ver com a energia eléctrica das descargas. CAPE é energia potencial, energia “armazenada” numa parcela de ar, imagina uma bolha (daí vir expressa em Joules por Kg de massa), que pode ou não converter-se em movimento, energia cinética. Simplificando para se entender melhor, imagina que tens um balão de ar quente e o soltas. Para ele subir tem que existir energia envolvida no processo pois ele não sobe de forma mágica.



Para o LI também faço uma comparação. Imagina que tens um bolo. Este bolo está à temperatura ambiente e é amarrado a um balão. Há medida que o bolo sobe, arrefece. Ora, quando chegar aos 500 hPa (+-6 km de altitude; tipicamente utilizada no cálculo do LI) o bolo terá uma temperatura. Quanto mais quente o bolo chegar à camada dos 500 hPa (que tipicamente é fria) menor será o LI e mais condições haverão para convecção/instabilidade. Por outras palavras, quanto maior for a diferença entre a temperatura da camada dos 500 hPa *(2)* e a temperatura do ar vindo das camadas baixas da atmosfera ao chegar a 500 hPA *(3)* menor será o valor do LI *(1) *(que equivale a maior instabilidade). O ar vindo da superfície terá que ser sempre mais quente que a camada de ar a 500 hPA para continuar a subir.

A fórmula do LI é esta (com legenda):



> LI formula *(1)* = Temperature of Environment at 500 mb *(2)* - Parcel temperature at 500 mb *(3)*



Quanto à relação entre o CAPE e LI recentemente, já não me lembro quando, o LI esteve nos Açores por volta dos -4 mas o CAPE era reduzido. Ou seja, se o ar subisse até aos 500 hPA ele chegaria mais quente. Contudo, a massa de ar não tinha energia suficiente (CAPE). Mesmo que houvesse um outro fator que auxiliasse na conveção, o baixo CAPE impediria o desenvolvimento de células significativas (daí a comparação do Vince relativamente ao balão). Tirei as dúvidas? Isto é uma resposta simplificada.

Nota: mb = hPA


----------

